# Changing arrow Question



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey i was just wondering right now in shooting the carbon express terminator hunter. Its 10.2 GPI I just went from shooting 70 lb to 60lb at 30 inch draw. Would it be worth changing my arrows to somthing in the 8.2-9 gpi. would i see that much increass in speed.
Thanks


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I would...


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't know about the speed worry but the spine issue is what you need to worry about. If your BH still fly good I would have a hard time changing things but if you find you are having tuning issue it may be from an over spined arrow.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Forky,
Alpine gave you some good advice. I have the same draw and weight and the typical correct spine is 400. If you are a Gold tip shooter, then you will want 5575's, PSE Radial X-weaves, 200's. There are pros and cons for weight. If you are still shooting bullet holes and the filght looks good, then don't change.
kth


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> I don't know about the speed worry but the spine issue is what you need to worry about. If your BH still fly good I would have a hard time changing things but if you find you are having tuning issue it may be from an over spined arrow.


This is the goods. It amazes how often I take calls here at work and guys are more worried about their weight than using an arrow with the correct spine. Whats even more worriesome is how often they will tell me that their local shops try to convince them that the weight is more important than having an arrow stiff enough to shoot out of their bow. :? Really? Most manufacturers will make several different models in the correct spine so that you can choose whether to shoot a light and fast arrow or something heavier for those who aren't "speed freaks". Spine first, everything else secondary. All the "other" stuff won't matter much when your arrow is too weak and blows up on you.


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and for the speed i dont care about that i rather be hitting my target consistently thats cooler to me. But ill shoot alittle bit see if i can get it all dialed in if not i was looking at the pse pros anyone here use those.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah you should require a slight spine change with a 10# draw weight change...carbon express should have an arrow selection chart online http://www.carbonexpressarrows.com/cms/ ... _final.pdf


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just so my 3D shooting partner with his Goldtip and Victory arrows doesn't cloud your judgement with that carbon express site (just kidding Justin), here is the Easton site that has a pretty flexible shaft selector that you can mess with putting in all sorts of figures, weights, arrow lengths and kinda play with to see what spine would work best for you in a bunch of different situations. There is also a program called Archer's Advantage that will do the same thing.... just let you punch in a bunch of stuff and tell you what you ideally should be shooting.

http://eastonarchery.com/products/selection


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm gonna get some A/C/Cs after this year...I promise


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I tried both sites, the CE one loaded blank, and the Easton one confused me. I'm also looking to get new shafts, I'm thinking weight forward and hadn't given much thought to spine. Anyway the Easton sight seemed to make the lighter arrows with a stronger spine, Is that right ? It seems to me that it should be just the opposite. Maybe i just need descriptions of what all the terms mean and how they are measured.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you must not have the latest version of adobe acrobat reader on your computer...but according to the carbon express arrow shaft selection chart you actually can continue to shoot the same terminator arrow shaft even though you are dropping your draw weight 10#. So you should be ok sticking with the TR6075 if that's what you're shooting already...that's based solely off the Carbon Express chart. I've never shot CEs before, but looking at their chart they seem to not be as particular or not have as wide of a selection as some of the other manufacturers. Nonetheless, your TR6075s are creeping towards the point of being too "stiff" or having too much spine when you lower your draw weight to 60#. Spine basically refers to the "stiffness" of your arrow shaft. Like the 3 little bears...your arrow shaft can't have too little spine (not stiff enough) or too much spine (too stiff) for your draw weight. It has to be juuuuuust right...otherwise it spells bad things for when you release your arrow!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I'm gonna get some A/C/Cs after this year...I promise


We'll get ya hooked up man, no worries on that.



71nova said:


> Anyway the Easton sight seemed to make the lighter arrows with a stronger spine, Is that right ? It seems to me that it should be just the opposite. Maybe i just need descriptions of what all the terms mean and how they are measured.


The higher the number, the weaker the spine on the Easton chart. For example, your 500 spine arrows are going to be lighter (although weaker spined) than a 400 or 340. The three digit number is how much flex the arrow has so the lower numbers mean the arrow is stiffer and doesn't flex as much. Shooting an arrow (forgive the edit, its early Monday) out of todays high energy bows, if you are going to error with regard to stiffness, it is usually better to shoot an arrow too stiff (like if you're shooting a Matthews, PSE or Bowtech and are right on the border between two sizes). Better safe than shooting something two weak and having it snap on you.

Make sure you select hunting when you use the shaft selector... The target side will get you into some really weak spined arrows that won't be good for a hunting setup.


----------

